# 1858 california gold coin



## crozet86 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am not a coin collector and it has been quite awhile since i have opened a coin book.I was wondering what a round liberty half 1858 would be worth? I tried looking online and all i found were the octagon liberty coins.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 5, 2010)

BACK


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

It's worth about a dollar.. I'll take it off your hands if it's cluttering up the place..[8D]  Where'd you get that?


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 5, 2010)

I got it in a trade a couple months ago for some local collectibles. Im sure not worth much it is so tiny.After the doctor bills this week i may have to take you up on that dollar[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 5, 2010)

Eddie ,gold coins are at an all time high right now ,i don't know coins well either ,(someone here will hopefully ) . I know i would give you  $ 2 at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,seriously could be three figure coin ,i have an old Coin world here i will check if no one else knows value . Nice piece !


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

It's worth a few hundred.. no '58's on ebay, but here's a couple '53's..

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220549584286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320495606223&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info.I will most likely sell it and let a true collector enjoy it.It has been in a coin holder but i took it out to take pictures,with the holder it was just to much glare.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow never thought it would be worth any where near that.Im sure those are graded coins and bring alot more.Thanks rick,charlie with the help.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

The second one is not graded and still 3 days to go.. the big question is how 1858 compares to 1853.. man I miss my coin books!!


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 5, 2010)

I see the second one is circulated now charlie.By the looks of the 1853 mine is in much better condition.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

Of course it is, it's 5 years younger! []


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 5, 2010)

[]


----------



## sloughduck (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, looked in my coin book,Is this a California small denomination gold.If that is what it is and there is a bear on one side it is a modern replica,it has very little value as a coin.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

[&o] damn..


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just my luck....oh well good thing i dont have much in it.


----------

